# A bunch to label.



## Brace

These came today, all pictures are different fish. I was told what they were, but like different opinions. What ya think?





































and a manny pic


----------



## GoJamieGo

2nd pic looks like a compressus

3rd pic looks like a rhombeus

5th pic looks like a manuelli

I'm not too sure about the first and fourth though.... nice looking serra's you've got there.


----------



## Ja'eh

The first and second last pic look like s. serrulatus.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i thought there were eigenmanni, sanchezi, elong, manny, and rhom when i saw them in person yesterday, but i guess i'm no expert. what were your thoughts man? they look alot better than when i saw them yesterday morning


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Here is what I think. 
S. eigenmanni
S. rhombeus or S. sanchezi. I cant see enough to be sure. He is pretty skinny.
S. rhombeus
S. eigenmanni


----------



## Brace

Grosse Gurke said:


> Here is what I think.
> S. eigenmanni
> S. rhombeus or S. sanchezi. I cant see enough to be sure. He is pretty skinny.
> S. rhombeus
> S. eigenmanni


All exactly what I was told. Pic #2 was supposed to be a rhom, but I'm thinking sanchezi also.


----------



## huck

the sec and third pic look exactly like my Sanchezi! they are deff Sanchezi not Rhom last pic is a manualli

Not sure about the first one but the rest I think are
1 ?
2 Sanchezi
3 sanchezi
4 sanchezi
5 manuelli

4 th looks the same as the first one


----------



## Brace

I know the last is a manuelli, just thought I would share a picture of 1 of the 3 we got.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

The scutes are not prominent enough in the 3rd fish to be a S. sanchezi imo.


----------



## Brace

I saw the 3rd very close and there isn't very visible scutes unlike #2.


----------



## huck

# 3 looks just like mine
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=167965


----------



## Brace

huck said:


> # 3 looks just like mine
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=167965


I see what you're sayin, but I've seen a lot of sanchezi and this one just looks different.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

those are exactly what i thought they were, i guess i'm not as dumb as i look, haha. rob told me they got 5 eigenmanni in and i went over and looked at them and was like where are the other two? what are you takin home man?

by the way, all three of the mannys are friggin beautiful, aren't they?


----------



## Brace

joedizzlempls said:


> by the way, all three of the mannys are friggin beautiful, aren't they?


Yep, I'm gonna take home the biggest manny. And maybe one more, not sure yet though.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

This is what I think:
1) eigenmanni
2) sanchezi
3) rhom
4) eigenmanni
5) gouldingi or manny


----------



## Ja'eh

So you guys don't think the first and fourth pics could be s. serrulatus?


----------



## pirayaman

serrulatus 
xingu rhom
compresses
serrulatus 
obviously manny


----------



## Brace

pirayaman said:


> serrulatus
> xingu rhom
> compresses
> serrulatus
> obviously manny


It's not a Xingu for sure, they were collected in Peru. I posted "manny" above the picture, I knew that much.


----------



## j0rrit

Grosse Gurke said:


> Here is what I think.
> S. eigenmanni
> S. rhombeus or S. sanchezi. I cant see enough to be sure. He is pretty skinny.
> S. rhombeus
> S. eigenmanni


that was also what i was thinking.


----------



## Puddjuice

I really am looking forward to Franks answers.


----------



## nameless

You said the fish came from Peru.
In this case, all eigenmanni look like fish can be called as Serrulatus.
First and the forth one is Serrulatus.
I think Frank will confirm that.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

nameless said:


> You said the fish came from Peru.
> In this case, all eigenmanni look like fish can be called as Serrulatus.
> First and the forth one is Serrulatus.
> I think Frank will confirm that.


i think he was just talking about the rhoms being collected in peru, there were also mannys and elongs that came in the same shipment


----------



## Ja'eh




----------



## BUBB$

1st Eigenmanni
2nd Rhom
3rd Rhom (rhoms could have a reddish on them when they're juvi's too)
4th Eigenmanni
5th Manny


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

1st and 4th are eigenmannis, 2nd is either a rhom or a sanch, leaning more towards a rhom, 3rd is a rhom, and 5th is a manny, i can say that for sure cuz i am lookin at #5 right now in person, haha.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

the fish in the second pic is now showing alot of barring, how would that affect everyone's opinions on the id? i'll get a good pic tomorrow, but i just thought i'd see what everyone's thoughts were for now.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

^could mean compressus^


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Grosse Gurke said:


> ^could mean compressus^


that's what i was thinking after seeing it again last night... i'll make sure to take some pictures and get them posted tomorrow for a more positive id. i might have to bring it home if its a compressus.


----------



## shoal king

s. eigenmanni
Xingu rhom
s. rhom
s. eigenmanni
s. manueli


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

shoal king said:


> s. eigenmanni
> Xingu rhom
> s. rhom
> s. eigenmanni
> s. manueli


the fish in the second pic was collected in peru, it also has alot of barring now, so it's not a xingu. i'll get pictures up asap, i've been swamped this week so i haven't been able to get in with my camera yet.


----------

